# 360� / Miniature Orchid Tank



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Hi guys, I hope you are all well. 

This is a project i have been working on and off for a while now. I wanted something to keep miniature orchids and that would be easy to maintain. 

With my previous builds I found that as soon as the tank reach a point when it starts to look decent, something always happened... the specially selected pieces of wood that took forever researching and sourcing, would start decaying, plants would die, and although you could replace them. In my experience it was never a straight forward process, the wood would be stuck somewhere, sometimes really awkward to try and replant the dying plants when everything was already in place, and worst of it all, because you already had in your mind what it looked like, it never looked the same and sometimes most often than not, I would scrap the tank and start all over. With that in mind, my main objective for this project was to create something that would last for many year to come and easy to service. 

Basically for this build I used, glass, silicone, hygrolon, wood (which I am slowly replacing with hygrolon branches), fishing line and stainless steel mesh and bolts, nothing else! 

I designed and constructed this tank in a way that all the interior comes apart. For example the wood are bolted and if in case I need to replace an orchid or bromeliad, instead of trying to accomplish the replanting inside the tank, I unbolt the desired piece of wood, work on it outside, then just bolt it in place again.

So far so good! The dimensions are (58cmL X 45cmW X 52cmH). It houses a breading trio of Benedicta pampa hermosa. 

Apologies in advance for the poor quality pictures. 

Here is the building process.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Looks fantastic


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

This is beautiful. Something like this has always been on my list of future projects. Well done


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

That is bad ass, I've been wanting to do something very similar for my desk away from my other tanks. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Yeay!Froggies! (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Wow what a cool design! I love how you can view it from all sides and can remove the centerpiece to work on it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Wicked! That is one of the most creative builds I've seen in some time.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

I love it! What great innovation!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

I agree with the others above. Innovative ideas and great looking tank! I like it!


----------



## SpArX (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

outstanding


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

I wish i had more thumbs to put up... Well played Sir, Well Played!!


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

You are one talented person. Nice job!


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

This is certainly one of the most creative and original builds I've seen. Can't applaud you enough! Excellent use of Hygrolon!


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

WOW. Thanks for inspiring me to do something like this now. Good Job


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Wow that's amazing!


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

great job! i am in the process of doing a very similar build but i havnt decided on my choice of orchids yet. 

i will be doing a 360 column build with a spiral epiweb tower in the center. i will be posting it up in the next couple months, keep an eye out for it

btw thank you for all the pictures!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Looks great, love it


----------



## treyb (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Very creative..good job!


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Love it!!!


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Awesome.Love it

BTW, Can you add some pics of your bennies enjoying that sweet tank?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Can you explain the doors? It looks like they are open in the pics, and you have a cord running out of one.


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*



epiphytes etc. said:


> Can you explain the doors? It looks like they are open in the pics, and you have a cord running out of one.




Hi guys thank you for all the lovely comments. Appreciate it!  



Hi epiphytes 

Sure! basically the doors are secured in place with neodymium magnets. I drilled little holes on the glass door towards the top end and siliconed little magnets spheres into each hole - 3 in total, that then links with a bigger magnet that sits inside the tank, just by the door. I'll take a picture and post it up for further clarification. 

Flavs


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Could you post a few more pics of the tank? thanks


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*



rigel10 said:


> Could you post a few more pics of the tank? thanks


Sure! I will post some more up after the holidays. ;0) 
Flavs


----------



## JCNguyen (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Amazing viv! Any chance you can list your orchids in here?


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

This is amazing! As a fellow orchid lover, I'd love to know what sp. you have in there. You should be proud, that's a fantastic display.


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Thanks fellows, 

I'm working on an orchid list for another frog member, I'll post the list here as well as soon as it is finished. 

F


----------



## my4dogs (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Tank looks awesome


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

really nice tank.. i checked the thread twice but could not see any details about lighting? 
is it leds? 
nick


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*



nick65 said:


> really nice tank.. i checked the thread twice but could not see any details about lighting?
> is it leds?
> nick


LED lighting indeed, 16 x 3w cool white. ;0)


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*



JCNguyen said:


> Amazing viv! Any chance you can list your orchids in here?





Alexmenke92 said:


> This is amazing! As a fellow orchid lover, I'd love to know what sp. you have in there. You should be proud, that's a fantastic display.


Hi guys,

As promised here is the orchid list. Some of them came with tags some didn't, some i could read the tags properly some i couldn't :0( so please bear with me that some of the names might have been misspelt. I have added some pictures for illustration, i must claim though, some of them are not mine pictures, just straight from google. The list still not complete there are about 8 more species that i can't either identify nor have pictures at the moment, but will add them up as i go along.

Trichosalpinx sp









Pleurothallis Costa Rica sp 









Pleurothallis sp 









Pleurothallis baudoensis









Pleurothallis pruinosa









Pleurothallis Peru sp 









Scaphosepalum rapax









Lephanthes papyrophylla









Lepanthes calodictyon









Pleurothallis rubella









Pleurothallis rabei









pleurothally picta









Pleurothallis gratiosa

















Pleurothallis dodsonii









Pleurothallis grobyi









Plerothallis oruata









Acronia peroniocephala









Platystele umbellata









Pleurothallis Costa Rica sp 2









Lepanthes rutrum









Lepanthes pastoense


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

That Platystele umbellata is badass! Now I have no choice but to acquire it.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

I have to agree added a couple to my list as well


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Your Pleurothallis collection is stunning! Maybe I'll buy some of these jewels for my next vivs.


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Flav
I don't see you fo a couple of months and you building collection like that!!!
Time for a visit 
greg


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*



gregadc said:


> Flav
> I don't see you fo a couple of months and you building collection like that!!!
> Time for a visit
> greg



You and Ewa are welcomed any time. ;0)


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Subscribed! this is a great showpiece. Are you possibly able to provide larger / more detailed pictures of the main center structure. I am curious about the wicking, tubing, support that you have made that seems to be working great for you.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Really a great one! Fantastic idea!


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

This is flat out amazing. And the construction is super complex, really really well done.


----------



## cjliu73 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Wow ! Very beautiful!


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*



RNKot said:


> Really a great one! Fantastic idea!





VicSkimmr said:


> This is flat out amazing. And the construction is super complex, really really well done.





cjliu73 said:


> Wow ! Very beautiful!



Thanks for the kind words guys! ;0)


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*



KarmaPolice said:


> Subscribed! this is a great showpiece. Are you possibly able to provide larger / more detailed pictures of the main center structure. I am curious about the wicking, tubing, support that you have made that seems to be working great for you.


I will hunt out for some pictures that explain it better. In case I fail to find them I'll work on a diagram for you.! Bear with me. ;0)


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

need an update


----------



## Exasperatus2002 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Nice build. What material did you use for the center piece to hang the orchids on? Would that work with Phalaenopsis as well?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## inktomi (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

How has this grown in? We need to see it after the past several months!!


----------



## wak4863 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Very awesome set up! Time well spent.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Awesome job on such a great center piece.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Really nice set up! Would you consider sharing more about the light your using?


----------



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Need an update! One awesome enclosure it is just mind blowing


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*



Exasperatus2002 said:


> Nice build. What material did you use for the center piece to hang the orchids on? Would that work with Phalaenopsis as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



The centre piece is made out of a glass frame, with stainless steel mesh attached to it , on the mesh I have about three layers of hygrolon, that supports the growth of the orchids roots. I never tried with phalaenopsis but I would think it would work as well. ;0)


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*



IndustrialDreamz said:


> Need an update! One awesome enclosure it is just mind blowing





inktomi said:


> How has this grown in? We need to see it after the past several months!!





Giga said:


> need an update



Thanks for the kind words ;0), it doesn't look much different from the last picture I posted , I just swapped a few orchids around, And trim it constantly to maintain the moss under control. 
I will when I have a minute post update pictures.


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*



ChrisAZ said:


> Really nice set up! Would you consider sharing more about the light your using?



Thx Chris, I use an led fixture with 16 x 3w LEDs . Cool white I think.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Do you have any update? I'm just curious to see how this your beautiful tank is now!


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Thank you Fanta. What I was wondering about the light was, what brand, make, model is it and where can I get one?
How would you rate it or compare it with other lights you've used?


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Many thumbs up for this great viv. Inventive and beautiful use of materials.


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*



ChrisAZ said:


> Thank you Fanta. What I was wondering about the light was, what brand, make, model is it and where can I get one?
> How would you rate it or compare it with other lights you've used?


Hi Chris the light is ok I guess, it does the job, I'm a bit skeptical to recommend because out of the ones I bought I had a sort of problem with every single one of them, the supplier though is fair if within the warranty it will be fixed no problems, here is a link 

Key Aquarium LED Lighting

I got the nano slim version but with Uk voltage. 
Even with the annoying problems I had at the beginning I think for What I need it does the job well, orchids , mosses and broms take to it well. I hope that helps if you need further clarification , let me know. ;0)


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Thank you all for the support and comments, I'll get updated pictures as soon as. 
Flavs


----------



## AlexMak (Nov 7, 2014)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Any updates?


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Wow!!! There aren't words to describe how awesome this design and build is! Thanks for posting the orchids and names...now I have to take a trip to Andy's Orchids here in San Diego! Are you going to post pics of the Benedicta's? Would love to see them inside the Viv!

Subscribed!

Dawna


----------



## StayInclined (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Swell design I must say.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Whoah. This is a phenomenal setup!


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Any chance of an update? 

-Drew


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Wicked design, would love to see updates as well


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Hi Guys, thank you all for the kind comments, I appreciate it. 

The tank still going, I will get some updated pictures as soon as possible! 

:0)


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Shame I had to reduce the quality to be able to post. Considering that they are quick and my phone is crap, not a bad job? ;0)


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Another one on the glass. ;0)


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

And one in the brom.


----------



## Fanta (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

A room mate !


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: 360° / Miniature Orchid Tank*

Very nice frogs! Value added in such a beautiful tank!


----------

